# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  سنين مرت .. من حياة الصعيدي

## الصعيدي

*ســـنين مــرّت*

*سنين مرّت
وعمري يجري قدامي
ويسرق مني أيامي
سنين عدّت
وأنا ماشي .. وأحلامي
تحركني .. وتحييني
ولما ايأس تناديني
ولما اتعب تقويني
ولما افرح تهنيني
ولما اخاف تشجعني
ولما احزن تواسيني
ولما ابكي ..
تداري الدمع في عنيا
وانسى ف حضن أحلامي
جراح قلبي
وانسى كل آلامي

   
*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

كلمات حساسه وجميله ياشاعرنا أبو يحيى
ماشاءالله مبدع بكل شي وكلماتك وصلت قلوبنا 
بس لي ملاحظه وانا بقرأ تمنيت لو كتبت تداري الدمع (في عنيا) في عيني....للقافيه تطلع أحلى
وبالآخر هيا تعبر عن أحاسيسك والاحساس وصل لنا 
وألف شكرا على نثرها هنا
ودمت بكل الود أخي الغالي

----------


## ابن البلد

أيه بتقول أيهههههههههههههههه


جميل أوي يا صعيدي 
والأجمل أني فهمت الكلمات 
 :y:

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله 

ايه المواهب دى كلها 

كلماتها حلوة ومعبرة وواقعية قوى كعادتك يا ابو يحيى

ربنا يكرمك يارب 

وتسلم ايد حضرتك

----------


## نهر الحب

اخى العزيز الصعيدى 
كلماتك جميلة جدا ومعبرة جدا تحياتى لك ولكلماتك  ::  
[grade="00BFFF 4169E1 0000FF"]سنين مرت
واحلامى سرقتنى
خدت منى عمرى وسبتنى
سنين عدت
والاحلام خانتنى
فى الاول شجعتنى
وبعدين فرحتنى وهنتنى
وفى الاخر خانتنى
واهى ايام وسنين وعدت[/grade]

----------


## بنت مصر

يعني الناس اللي مش بنشوفهم خالص في قاعة الشعر جم وراك هنا ياصعيدي
وبعدين بقا ؟؟ انت كده ممكن ترشح نفسك مشرف عام ونعزل المشرف العام الحالي :: 


بجد يا صعيدي كلمات رائعة رائعة


تسلم ايدك ويارب دايما نشوفك هنا



بسنت

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*ياااااااا عم
إيه الجمال ده كله
وياترى مخبى إيه تانى يا محمد؟
جميل جدا 
وهات كل ما عندك* 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ديدي

ماشاء الله كلمات جميلة 
تسلم ايدك ابو يحيى
 ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> كلمات حساسه وجميله ياشاعرنا أبو يحيى
> ماشاءالله مبدع بكل شي وكلماتك وصلت قلوبنا 
> بس لي ملاحظه وانا بقرأ تمنيت لو كتبت تداري الدمع (في عنيا) في عيني....للقافيه تطلع أحلى
> وبالآخر هيا تعبر عن أحاسيسك والاحساس وصل لنا 
> وألف شكرا على نثرها هنا
> ودمت بكل الود أخي الغالي


*أشكرك أختي شعاع على تواجدك الكريم .. وتعليقك الطيب .. أنا بصراحة مش دارس الحاجات دي أوي .. بس باتذوقها قد ما اقدر .. ياريت لو الدكتور جمال يفيدنا في المعلومة دي .. وجزاك الله خيرا ومنكم نستفيد*

----------


## أحمد المليجي

و الله جميل في كلة قصص و موضوعات و اشعار كمان 
بس الكام بيت دول الحانهم عندي اما علي المطرب فانا برضة موجود هههههه
 بس حضرتك شد حالك كدة و اعمل لنا كام واحدة تانين نعبي بيهم الشريط 
و الله جميل جدا و تسلم ايدك ياريت فعلا نشوف اعمال تاني كدة

----------


## الصعيدي

> أيه بتقول أيهههههههههههههههه
> جميل أوي يا صعيدي 
> والأجمل أني فهمت الكلمات


*يا ألف نهار ابيض .. يا ألف نهار ابيض  .. ابن البلد دخل قاعة الشعر يا أبناء مصر  .. والله خطوة عزيزة يا بويوسف .. وبركة والله انك فهمت الكلمات  .. كده يادوب .. تاخد شهادة نحو الأمية  .. هههههههه  
أشكرك يا غالي على تشجيعك الدائم للصعيدي .. أدام الله الود*

----------


## malkro7y

كلمات رائعه بكل معني الكلمة كلمات تمس القلب وتعزف علي اوتاره المتقطعه لاننا نعيشها في اليوم الف مره في اغنيه لمحمد فؤاد بعشقها بتقول 
 ::  

بحلم ويحلالي احلم وانا مالي اللي هيحصل ايه راضي انا بحالي راضي وبعيش حالي من غير مفكر فيه واللي قدرت عليه يكفي ويحلالي
 ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

دي بقى .. 

تاني قصيدة ليك يا أبو يحيى .. مظبوط ؟؟ 

حلوة يا ابو يحيى .. 

و انا عارفة ان الأحلى جاي في السكة .. 

هاستنى الجديد .. 

و سلت يداك يا متميز .. 

دمت بكل الخير ..

 :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

> ما شاء الله 
> 
> ايه المواهب دى كلها 
> 
> كلماتها حلوة ومعبرة وواقعية قوى كعادتك يا ابو يحيى
> 
> ربنا يكرمك يارب 
> 
> وتسلم ايد حضرتك


*
ميرا الغالية .. ربنا يجزيكي كل خير على مشاركتك الجميلة .. تقبلي تحياتي أختي الكريمة*

----------


## مامتكم

سلامتك من الآلام ياخويا ياغالى إيه الحلاوة دى الله أكبر الله أكبر يامتعدد المواهب
سلامى لملهمتك الغالية سنين إيه ياحمو ده إنت لسه فى عز شبابك ياضنايا 
بعيدا عن كل المجاملات
البيت الأخير أقترح إنه يبقى 



> وأنسى معاها ألامى


وإنسى الدنيا وريح بالك واوع تفكر فى اللى جرى لك
مبروك المواهب الجديدة ياحمو

----------


## الصعيدي

> اخى العزيز الصعيدى 
> كلماتك جميلة جدا ومعبرة جدا تحياتى لك ولكلماتك


*أختي الفاضلة نهر الحب .. تحياتي لك .. ولتعليقك الجميل .. أسعدني مرورك العطر*

----------


## الصعيدي

> يعني الناس اللي مش بنشوفهم خالص في قاعة الشعر جم وراك هنا ياصعيدي
> وبعدين بقا ؟؟ انت كده ممكن ترشح نفسك مشرف عام ونعزل المشرف العام الحالي
> بجد يا صعيدي كلمات رائعة رائعة
> تسلم ايدك ويارب دايما نشوفك هنا
> بسنت


*لا يا بسنت .. الناس دول جم عشان الجهد الكبير اللي بذلتوه على القاعة الفترة الأخيرة  .. وده أقل تقدير لجهودكم الرائعة على القاعات الأدبية  .. وإن شاء الله المنتدى تبقى قاعاته كلها جذابة وقوية لجميع الأعضاء .. جزاك الله كل خير على كلماتك الجميلة .. بس بلاش كلام في السياسة  احسن المشرف العام يلغي عضويتي الله يخليكي .. الطيب احسن  *

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]تمر سنين العمر وتحمل معها أيام وأيام ...
 أيام ترسم الفرحة على الشفاه ... 
وأيام تحفر الأحزان ... 
أعود لأحسب سنين العمر ...
 فتحار معي الذكريات............
اسفة على المداخلة بس حضرتك مبدع كالعادة 
تسلم ايدك [/grade]

----------


## الصعيدي

> *ياااااااا عم
> إيه الجمال ده كله
> وياترى مخبى إيه تانى يا محمد؟
> جميل جدا 
> وهات كل ما عندك*


*أستأذي الكبير .. وشاعرنا المبدع   .. والله زيارتك ومشاركتك كبيرة عندي أوي يا بو حميد .. ربنا يجبر بخاطرك    وما يحرمناش من تشجيعك ومشاعرك الصادقة*

----------


## الصعيدي

> ماشاء الله كلمات جميلة 
> تسلم ايدك ابو يحيى


*أشكرك جدا ياديدي .. جزاك الله كل خير على متابعاتك الدائمة .. ومشاركاتك الجميلة*

----------


## الصعيدي

> و الله جميل في كلة قصص و موضوعات و اشعار كمان 
> بس الكام بيت دول الحانهم عندي اما علي المطرب فانا برضة موجود هههههه
>  بس حضرتك شد حالك كدة و اعمل لنا كام واحدة تانين نعبي بيهم الشريط 
> و الله جميل جدا و تسلم ايدك ياريت فعلا نشوف اعمال تاني كدة


*حبيب قلبي احمد المليجي .. لو على تعبية الشرايط دي سهلة  .. بس انا خايف عليك والله ..  .. على العموم جمد قلبك وننزل الشريط ان شاء الله ..  .. تحب نسميه شريط اسبرين وللا نوفالجين .. تحياتي يابو حميد *

----------


## الصعيدي

> كلمات رائعه بكل معني الكلمة كلمات تمس القلب وتعزف علي اوتاره المتقطعه لاننا نعيشها في اليوم الف مره في اغنيه لمحمد فؤاد بعشقها بتقول 
>  
> 
> بحلم ويحلالي احلم وانا مالي اللي هيحصل ايه راضي انا بحالي راضي وبعيش حالي من غير مفكر فيه واللي قدرت عليه يكفي ويحلالي


*أختي الفاضلة مالك روحي .. لو بطلنا نحلم نموت .. وأحلامنا وطموحاتنا قوة دافعة تخلينا نتحمل مشاكل الحياة .. وتجدد فينا النشاط وروح الكفاح .. أشكرك أختي الفاضلة على مشاركتك الطيبة*

----------


## الصعيدي

> دي بقى .. 
> 
> تاني قصيدة ليك يا أبو يحيى .. مظبوط ؟؟ 
> 
> حلوة يا ابو يحيى .. 
> 
> و انا عارفة ان الأحلى جاي في السكة .. 
> 
> هاستنى الجديد .. 
> ...


*أهلا أنفال .. نورتي القصيدة بمرورك العطر .. ودي فعلا قصيدتي التانية في المنتدى .. وإن شاء الله استمر .. دمت ودام لي مرورك العطر*

----------


## لميس الامام

أخي الصعيدي

ما أروعها كلماتك جميلة حقيقي وبدون مجاملات معبرة بأسلوب السهل الممتنع وعاميتها تحكي ما في القلب صراحة في قالب اغنية رشيقة كلها احلام متفائلة وياريت الاحلام تواسينا هكذا.. ياريت..

لك مني كل الود والتقدير على روائعك يا صعيدي.. 

لميس الامام

----------


## الصعيدي

> سلامتك من الآلام ياخويا ياغالى إيه الحلاوة دى الله أكبر الله أكبر يامتعدد المواهب
> سلامى لملهمتك الغالية سنين إيه ياحمو ده إنت لسه فى عز شبابك ياضنايا 
> بعيدا عن كل المجاملات
> البيت الأخير أقترح إنه يبقى ( وانسى معاها آلامي )
> 
> وإنسى الدنيا وريح بالك واوع تفكر فى اللى جرى لك
> مبروك المواهب الجديدة ياحمو


*آآآآآه .. مامتكم وصلت  .. كان لازم اعرف اني متراقب  .. هههههه  .. شكرا يا مامتكم على التقريظ الجامد ده  .. وبعدين مانتي عارفة ان المواهب دي قديمة بس كانت مدفونة .. مشكلة لو طلعت ..  
طبعا تعديلك على البيت المذكور أعلاه ده بالنسبة لي قرار جمهوري .. ويعتمد تعديل البيت .. وهانسى معاها آلامي ان شاء الله .. وشكرا على التصليح .. فكرتيني يأيام زمان لما كنتي بتكتبيلي حسن خطك 
الحقيقة .. ملهمي - مش ملهمتي - في الشعر ده هو الأستاذ محمد سعيد ( صفحات العمر )  .. هو اللي حرك المواهب المدفونة دي .. ربنا يستر بقى والأعضاء ما يزعلوش منه .. ههههه .. تحياتي*

----------


## الصعيدي

> [grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]تمر سنين العمر وتحمل معها أيام وأيام ...
>  أيام ترسم الفرحة على الشفاه ... 
> وأيام تحفر الأحزان ... 
> أعود لأحسب سنين العمر ...
>  فتحار معي الذكريات............
> اسفة على المداخلة بس حضرتك مبدع كالعادة 
> تسلم ايدك [/grade]


*مداخلة جميلة أختي فري بيرد .. ونسأل الله تعالى أن تكون سنين العمر في موازين الحسنات .. أشكرك كل الشكر على مشاركتك القيمة*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> *ســـنين مــرّت*
> 
> *سنين مرّت
> وعمري يجري قدامي
> ويسرق مني أيامي
> سنين عدّت
> وأنا ماشي .. وأحلامي
> تحركني .. وتحييني
> ولما ايأس تناديني
> ...


و من الشعر ما قل و دل
و هنا كانت الخلاصة

أخي أبا يحيى .. أحسنت شعرا
و لا تغب كثيرا و لعلك رأيت كم جمهورك كثير
دمت لجمهورك و لأحيك
د. جمال

----------


## nour2005

> *ســـنين مــرّت*
> 
> *سنين مرّت
> وعمري يجري قدامي
> ويسرق مني أيامي
> سنين عدّت
> وأنا ماشي .. وأحلامي
> تحركني .. وتحييني
> ولما ايأس تناديني
> ...



اخي الكريم استاذ محمد 
بسم الله ما شاء الله 
مسبّع الكارات 
جميل ما كتبته 
وبيدخل القلب 
لانه نابع من القلب 
ربنا يكبّرنا بدين محمد 
والعمر زي ما بيقولوا مش بعدد السنين بالروح
شوفني انا مثلا لسا شباب   ::  
ربنا يبعد الدموع عن عينيك 
وتفضل دائما ابتسامتك الجميلة 
وروحك المرحة مالية علينا جلساتنا 
في المنتدى
والى مزيد من الابيات الرائعة 
دمت بخير 
 :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

> أخي الصعيدي
> 
> ما أروعها كلماتك جميلة حقيقي وبدون مجاملات معبرة بأسلوب السهل الممتنع وعاميتها تحكي ما في القلب صراحة في قالب اغنية رشيقة كلها احلام متفائلة وياريت الاحلام تواسينا هكذا.. ياريت..
> 
> لك مني كل الود والتقدير على روائعك يا صعيدي.. 
> 
> لميس الامام


*أستاذتي الفاضلة .. لميس الإمام
شرف كبير ليا والله تعليق حضرتك على كلماتي المتواضعة .. أشكرك كل الشكر على تشجيعك .. ومرورك العطر .. وتقبلي تحياتي *

----------


## سـلـوى

*اخى الكبير و استاذى القدير جدااااااااا محمد عبد السلام
رائع دائما
و ما احلى ان تدفع الاحلام الانسان للافضل دائما
تبعث دداخلة الامل 
و الفرحة
و بالايمان يتولد الصبر 

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ محمد
و حفظك دائما و امد فى عمر حضرتك
و اسكنك فسيح جناتة

خالص تقديرى الدائم
و اعذرنى لتقصيرى فى حلقاتك الرائعة بس علشان الامتحانات
دعواتك*

----------


## الصعيدي

> و من الشعر ما قل و دل
> و هنا كانت الخلاصة
> أخي أبا يحيى .. أحسنت شعرا
> و لا تغب كثيرا و لعلك رأيت كم جمهورك كثير
> دمت لجمهورك و لأحيك
> د. جمال


*الله أكبر .. أستاذنا الكبير أبو رامي شخصيا   .. أنا كده هابدأ اصدق .. هههههههه  .. والله يا دكتور جمال مشاركة حضرتك دي غالية عندي جدا .. وانا عارف ان حضرتك لك موقف من الشعر العامي .. بس شوية شوية يا دكتور وبتشجيعكم ان شاء الله نكتب بالفصحى .. أسعدتني جدا جدا .. وتقبل حبي أستاذنا الكريم وشاعرنا المبدع *

----------


## Abdou Basha

جميلة جدا ...
أهلا بك في كل القاعات.. بأعمالك الجميلة .
 :y:

----------


## ماما زوزو

> *ســـنين مــرّت*
> 
> *سنين مرّت
> وعمري يجري قدامي
> ويسرق مني أيامي
> سنين عدّت
> وأنا ماشي .. وأحلامي
> تحركني .. وتحييني
> ولما ايأس تناديني
> ...


*تصدق بالله يامحمد 
انا حسيت انى انا اللى بااتكلم
قد اية كلمات جمييييييلة وبسيطة
خلت شريط حياتى مر قدامى ...
تسلم ايدك يااااااااااااااااارب
...............*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> *تصدق بالله يامحمد 
> انا حسيت انى انا اللى بااتكلم
> قد اية كلمات جمييييييلة وبسيطة
> خلت شريط حياتى مر قدامى ...
> تسلم ايدك يااااااااااااااااارب
> ...............*


يا نهار أبيض يا نهار أبيض
شوفت بقى يا بو يحيى
حتى ماما زوزو خليتها تيجي قاعات الشعر من زمااااااااااااااااااان ما شوفناهاش
شوفت شعرك عمل ايه يا باشا ؟

ازيك يا ست الكل .. وحشتينا و الله
طيب حتى عدد واحد سلام عليكم أخيك جمال في قاعة الفصيح

سعدت بكم جميعا و الله

ودي و احترامي للجميع

د. جمال :f2:

----------


## وردة النيل

ماشاء الله على  حضرتك والله اللهم لا حسد قصص ممتازة حتى والشعر كمان والله ربنا يزيدك من نعمه وحضرتك والله اهل لذلك نحسبك كذلك ولا نزكيك على الله ماشا ء الله والله اسفه جد اعلى  التاخير بس بجد اعذرنى عشان الامتحانات ودعواتكم معانا من اختكم وردة النيل انى احبكم فى الله

----------


## الصعيدي

> اخي الكريم استاذ محمد 
> بسم الله ما شاء الله 
> مسبّع الكارات 
> جميل ما كتبته 
> وبيدخل القلب 
> لانه نابع من القلب 
> ربنا يكبّرنا بدين محمد 
> والعمر زي ما بيقولوا مش بعدد السنين بالروح
> شوفني انا مثلا لسا شباب   
> ...


أختنا الفاضلة .. مدام نور
نورتينا والله بزيارتك الكريمة وتعليقك الجميل .. ( مسبع الكارات ) دي شكلها كده زي ما بنقول هنا ( سبع صنايع ) هههههههه .. ومتشكرين على رفع روحنا المعنوية ( لسه شباب ) ..  :hey:  .. جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك العطر .. وتقبلي تحياتي  ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> اخى الكبير و استاذى القدير جدااااااااا محمد عبد السلام
> رائع دائما
> و ما احلى ان تدفع الاحلام الانسان للافضل دائما
> تبعث دداخلة الامل 
> و الفرحة
> و بالايمان يتولد الصبر


*معقول سلوى هنا ؟؟ .. حمد لله على السلامة .. وإن شاء الله متوفقة في امتحاناتك .. وأشكرك جدا على زيارتك ومرورك العطر*

----------


## الصعيدي

> جميلة جدا ...
> أهلا بك في كل القاعات.. بأعمالك الجميلة .


*عبده باشا  .. أهلا بيك انت في موضوعنا المتواضع .. بوجودك وكلماتك الجميلة .. جزاك الله خيرا *

----------


## طــه

*حروفاً تشع جمالا كالبدر 
كالوان الطيف.. والوان الغروب..
دعنى ازف اعجابي بما
تصقله اناملك الراقيه ..
وبما تنسجه مشاعرك العذبه


دمت راقى الحس 
ودام عطر حرفك

أخوك*

----------


## طارق المملوك

اخى العزيز ابو يحيى
ما اروع ما كتبت. نعم اخى العزيز السنين كفيله بجلب النسيان ومداوة الجراح
فى انتظار كل جديد منك

----------


## الصعيدي

> تصدق بالله يامحمد 
> انا حسيت انى انا اللى بااتكلم
> قد اية كلمات جمييييييلة وبسيطة
> خلت شريط حياتى مر قدامى ...
> تسلم ايدك يااااااااااااااااارب


*أمي الغالية ماما زوزو .. فرحتي لا توصف بزيارتك الجميلة .. وكلماتك الرائعة .. تسلمي  لنا دايما ويسلم لنا تشجيعك ومرورك العطر *

----------


## الصعيدي

> يا نهار أبيض يا نهار أبيض
> شوفت بقى يا بو يحيى
> حتى ماما زوزو خليتها تيجي قاعات الشعر من زمااااااااااااااااااان ما شوفناهاش
> شوفت شعرك عمل ايه يا باشا ؟
> 
> د. جمال


*والله يا دكتور حضرتك بتحرجني أوي بالكلام ده .. وانتم اصحاب السبق والفضل دايما .. جزاكم الله كل خير على متابعتك الجميلة*

----------


## الصعيدي

> ماشاء الله على  حضرتك والله اللهم لا حسد قصص ممتازة حتى والشعر كمان والله ربنا يزيدك من نعمه وحضرتك والله اهل لذلك نحسبك كذلك ولا نزكيك على الله ماشا ء الله والله اسفه جد اعلى  التاخير بس بجد اعذرنى عشان الامتحانات ودعواتكم معانا من اختكم وردة النيل انى احبكم فى الله


*أشكرك أختي وردة النيل على مرورك الكريم  .. ومشاعرك الطيبة .. وشدي حيلك في الامتحانات *

----------


## الصعيدي

> *حروفاً تشع جمالا كالبدر 
> كالوان الطيف.. والوان الغروب..
> دعنى ازف اعجابي بما
> تصقله اناملك الراقيه ..
> وبما تنسجه مشاعرك العذبه
> دمت راقى الحس 
> ودام عطر حرفك
> أخوك*


كيف أعلق على هذا الإبداع ؟؟  :4:  .. لا أحسب أني أملك من البيان ما يوفيك حقك أخي المبدع .. دمت ودامت روعة مشاعرك .. وسحر بيانك  :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

> اخى العزيز ابو يحيى
> ما اروع ما كتبت. نعم اخى العزيز السنين كفيله بجلب النسيان ومداوة الجراح
> فى انتظار كل جديد منك


*جزاك الله خيرا أخي طارق .. شهادة أعتز بها من شاعر مبدع .. أشكرك كل الشكر على مرورك العطر وتعليقك الجميل*

----------


## لميس الامام

اخي الصعيدي

يااااااااه ماروع ما كتبت انت حقيقي شامل ولك مني كل التحية والاكبار وربنا يديك الصحة والعافية دايما وتتحفنا بالجماليات التي تنشرها هنا وهناك

ودمت بخير  :f:  

لميس

----------

